# This will be my first season for My Gopher Tortoise for Hyberntion



## Lauren Tilbury (Aug 31, 2017)

Hi. I inherited my Gopher Tortoise back in January. My uncle has had her since 1968. He passed away in December. He lived in New York. I live in Huntington Beach, California.
She hadn't been outside in many, many, many years. She only ate carrots.
I am happy to say she eats everything she's supposed to be eating. She also lives outside now.
She has dug a huge hole under the cement and she loves it. She doesn't want to come in the house for anything.
Now my question is, I know they don't hibernate like most desert tortoises do, but what should I do.
I do have a tortoise box that i kept her in when I got her.
I'm not sure if you crate them like you do a California desert tortoise.
Thanks in advance.


----------



## Tom (Aug 31, 2017)

I think you need insight from someone who has more experience with that species for this question.

@cdmay 
@tortadise
@Alaskamike


----------



## cdmay (Aug 31, 2017)

Boy I don't know what to advise about him.
Ironically, here in Florida gopher tortoises are so protected, so off-limits, that nobody messes with them. In fact, a friend of mine recently took a little sub-adult to an official wild animal rescue center and was CHEWED OUT for touching it. Now, here is the weird part---the tortoise was found trying to cross the busy I-95 freeway! Didn't matter. No touch is the rule.

Anyway, back to winter. If he has dug a burrow I would feel pretty safe letting him stay down there over the winter as long as your winters are not crazy with loads of snow.
Down here in Florida, I see gophers basking on the apron of their burrows on 'warm', sunny winter days.


----------



## Lauren Tilbury (Aug 31, 2017)

I live in Orange County, California. We rarely get rain, but I still worry about that. I did buy an Igloo cat house. I know I can put her in there or back in the tortoise house that I bought her. I just want her to be safe. My uncle had her for so long, I don't even think they were ever endangered back in the '60's. She loves sweet potatoes... cooked!!


----------



## cdmay (Sep 1, 2017)

Lauren Tilbury said:


> I live in Orange County, California. We rarely get rain, but I still worry about that. I did buy an Igloo cat house. I know I can put her in there or back in the tortoise house that I bought her. I just want her to be safe. My uncle had her for so long, I don't even think they were ever endangered back in the '60's. She loves sweet potatoes... cooked!!



It's great that you are so dedicated and concerned about here. Your uncle left her in good hands it seems.


----------



## tortadise (Sep 5, 2017)

From what I hear on the California deserts it's best to offer them a dry area stuffed with hay. Our texas gophers are quite similar. But we naturally let them hibernate in a burrow. I know a few members have posted about there California deserts hibernating in the burrows. Just make sure if it does rain and is cold the burrow doesn't flood.


----------



## animateash (Sep 23, 2017)

I am also curious about the main topic posted here. I am in Los Angeles and recently adopted my CA desert tortoise through a rescue. This will be my first winter with him. I can tell he's slowing down, but want to make sure he's got enough meat on him to sustain himself during hibernation. How can I tell, if at all? Any tips for fattening him up before he goes to bed? His favorite hibiscus flowers have now stopped blooming, but he does have free graze of the yard with many edible weeds. I offer him hibiscus leaves, squash leaves, and cut zucchini on the weekends also.
His poops have gotten smaller than in summer, which i suspect means he's eating less. Seems reasonable with the cooling temps, but if I need to step things up please advise.


----------



## Lauren Tilbury (Sep 24, 2017)

Me again!! I hear that the Florida Species doesn't really hibernate for more than a few days at a time. I don't know why they are so different than a California Desert Tortoise. Anyone know?


----------



## Yvonne G (Sep 24, 2017)

Probably because it doesn't get that cold in Florida.


----------



## Lauren Tilbury (Sep 24, 2017)

I know, Yvonne. So should I treat it like a California Tortoise. I was actually planning on bringing her inside like I did when I first got her, but she LOVES being outside in her den.


----------



## orv (Sep 28, 2017)

I don't know that I'm the most experienced keeper of California Desert Tortoise's, but our's have done well hibernating in their burrow. Their 's extends deeply enough that we are unable to tell it's depth. This is important that they'll keep dry and warm enough. They still come out once or twice during the winter when the temperatures approach 80 degrees for several days. They'll enjoy a nice drink at that time. I prepare ours for the winter by giving them squashes, such as pumpkin, during the fall. On their own, they slowly decrease their food intake prior to winter. We always cover the opening to the burrow with a heavy old tarp once they're all in for the winter. They can still leave and return when desired. Anyway, this has worked for us.


----------



## ascott (Apr 21, 2018)

Lauren Tilbury said:


> I know, Yvonne. So should I treat it like a California Tortoise. I was actually planning on bringing her inside like I did when I first got her, but she LOVES being outside in her den.



How did your tort do ?


----------



## animateash (Apr 22, 2018)

Mine did very well! He emerged on Easter and started eating right away, as if the last few months were just a 10 minute nap. He's already back to his regular routine.


----------

